# Lance Armstrong and Paris Hilton?!?!



## MarniMac (Dec 4, 2006)

http://new-celebrity-gossip.blogspot...is-hilton.html

I can't believe it. And to think I loved you Lance (haha)!!! Seriously...what is a hero doing with such a zero. I'm going to go weep now.


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 4, 2006)

Ewwww...I can't believe he's turned into such a publicity 'ho....and
he's really sunk to new levels by hanging out with PH....


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 4, 2006)

NOOOOOOO.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  leave Lance alone Parisssss!! look what you did to brit! we really dont need to see any of Lanc'es family jewels next!


----------



## MarniMac (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_NOOOOOOO.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  leave Lance alone Parisssss!! look what you did to brit! we really dont need to see any of Lanc'es family jewels next!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
That would be "family jewel." Sorry Lance, I just had to!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 4, 2006)

Ummm.  Don't know what to say??  Is there anyone out there that doesn't hang out with Paris?  Sad state of affairs.


----------



## M (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe it's because all the rumors floating around about him and Matthew being more than friends-? Altho, Paris wouldn't be my first pick of "girl" friends. He really has sunk to a new low.


----------



## labwom (Dec 5, 2006)

EWW She is so dirty. I don't even wanna how  many diseases are up in that! Stay away Lance!!!


----------



## CrystalStars (Dec 5, 2006)

Thats from September 17, 2006...lol 

People show up with Paris all the time to get a lil publicity.. (Britney anyone) Its good for photo ops.


----------



## MarniMac (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah...but why does Lance want publicity? Seems like publicity from Paris could only be bad for him as he is Mr. Live Strong and she is MissLiveShitFacedintheBarWithNoPantiesonEver.


----------



## CrystalStars (Dec 6, 2006)

Perhaps his recent breakup from Sheryl Crow? All the rumors going around he was gay too? Seen with Paris kinda stops all those.


----------



## little teaser (Dec 6, 2006)

i dont think theres no such thing as bad "publicity" either way he's a guy with a dick  most of the time it leads the way besides he dated cheryl crow, no offense to her fans, but she really isnt all that so it's really not that strange to me that he would be intrested in paris


----------



## Raerae (Dec 6, 2006)

Team Paris
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha...

Too funny...  I love how the peolpe that hate her, talk about her 10x as much as the peolpe who like her.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarniMac* 

 
_.....she is MissLiveShitFacedintheBarWithNoPantiesonEver._

 
Do they make a bracelet for that?


----------



## Pascal (Dec 8, 2006)

Goddamn all these celeberties suck ass.


----------



## Raerae (Dec 8, 2006)

People like us make em famous.  We only have ourselves to blame


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Do they make a bracelet for that?_

 
No.. Its more like a Belt.


----------



## MarniMac (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_People like us make em famous.  We only have ourselves to blame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Uh no. Everyone who ever stayed at a Hilton Hotel made them rich...and Paris dubbed herself famous. And topped it off with a well-timed sex tape.
And I wouldn't be talking about her if she wasn't giving herpes to my beloved Lance.


----------

